# Crytocoryne blassi?



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I just got this plant and I want to check a few things. 
It is now know as Cryptocoryne cordata Griffith var. siamensis? 
My understanding is that it isn't hard to grow but I would be interested in any feed back I can get on it. 

Thanks.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Cryptocoryne cordata var. siamensis was formally described as variety only 2010, by Bastmeijer & al.
Before that the plants belonging to that variety were counted among C. cordata var. cordata.
As I understand it, C. cordata var. siamensis is variable, it includes several somewhat different forms. E.g. the plants long known in the hobby as C. blassii and C. siamensis.

The paper: http://crypts.aquaria.net/docs/Bastmeijer/2010/25_Cryptoryne.pdf
The cordata group on The Crypts Pages:
http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/cor/cor-group.html
http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/sia/sia.html

There's also the name C. cordata var. blassii, but AFAIK that's no validly described variety. It refers to the former C. blassii = the "blassii" form of var. siamensis.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you. 
I’ve been trading crypts with a friend and we seem to both find the blackwater crypts hard and both have good success with some of the easier ones. He has been having success with this one. The last cordata that I killed was supposedly the pink veined one so I was hoping not to repeat that failure. Sounds like this one should like the water here in Colorado a bit better.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I don't have experience with the 'Rosanervig' / pink veined, but it belongs to var. siamensis ( => hard water crypts from limestone areas) and its demands should be comparable to the "blassii". 
What's the opinion of the others?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Btw., a nice TAG article about var. siamensis: http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/Documents/Jacobsen/Jacobsen2014a-TAG.pdf


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

is very easy, once it takes off it spreads promptly. nice plant. post pics


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks. That is a great article. 

I cut most of the leaves off and half the roots so there isn't much to photograph at the moment. I planted it in a tank with c. hudoroi, various c. wendtii and some c. moehhlmannii. Those are all doing well so I am hoping it will also.


----------

